# CronJob alle 30 Minuten



## BartTotal (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo

Ich brauche zum ersten Mal die CronJob. Nun sah ich das bei meinem Webspace Anbieter die CronJob nur einmalig um 1 Uhr ausgeführt wird. Leider benötige ich eine Ausführung alle 30Minuten. 
Ist das bei meinem Anbieter (World4you) überhaupt möglich? Oder muss ich einen Anbieter finden der dies ermöglicht und so flexibel ist?

Grüsse


----------



## sheel (28. Mai 2017)

Hi



BartTotal hat gesagt.:


> Ist das bei meinem Anbieter (World4you) überhaupt möglich?


Ohne das genaue Produkt zu kennen, wird dir das niemand sagen können. Manche ja, manche nein.
Und auch dann wäre das besser eine Frage für den World4you-Support...


----------



## BartTotal (28. Mai 2017)

Stimmt. Hab deshalb auch die mal angefragt.
Sieht man das bei einem Produkt überhaupt? Oder muss man da jeden Anbieter anfragen?


----------



## sheel (28. Mai 2017)

Wenn man einen Rootserver (also SSH-Zugang mit root-Rechten) hat, hat man jedenfalls alle Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bei den (echten) Cronjobs.

Ohne Root-Zugang hängts leider wirklich vom Anbieter ab, ob und wie viel Zugriff man über irgendeine Weboberfläche hat (Zeitgenauigkeit, lokale Ausführung, Spezielle Zeitpunkte wie boot, User/Rechte für den Prozess, Umgebungsvariablen, Volle Shellsytnax, Shellauswahl... na gut, manches davon impliziert dass man Rootrechte hat), aber gesehen hab ich bis jetzt nur Sachen zwischen "gar nicht" und "wenig". Einen Anbieter, bei dem man das vor Vertragsabschluss ausführlich erfahren kann, kenn ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## BartTotal (28. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Ausführliche Information. Ich hab jetzt einen Anbieter gefunden der das Kostenlos macht (cron-job.org) werde diesen mal ausprobieren. Hier kann man wirklich genaue Einstellungen vornehmen. Wie seriös dieser Anbieter ist weiss ich jedoch noch nicht.


----------



## sheel (28. Mai 2017)

BartTotal hat gesagt.:


> Hier kann man wirklich genaue Einstellungen vornehmen.


Lass dich nicht täuschen. Von den oben aufgezählten Sachen kann man _gar nichts_ festlegen. Solche PHP-Aufrufer können prinzipiell nie an native Cronjobs herankommen.
...
Wenn man nicht mehr braucht, als die anbieten, ists ja ok.

Bez. Seriosität: Hab über die selber bisher nichts Schlechtes gehört, aber: a) die können auch Opfer eines Hackangriffs werden, und b) wirklich sicher sein kann man sich auch beim Beitreiber nie. Warum man Name usw. angeben muss hat jedenfalls keine technischen Gründe.


----------



## EuroCent (1. Juni 2017)

Gab es aber nicht auch einen Anbieter unter https://www.cronjob.de/ der sowas anbietet?
Habe mich damit noch nicht auseinander gesetzt 

Ich komme nämlich auch langsam dazu 

Und nur wegen den CronJob einen Root-Server anzulegen, macht wenig sind


----------



## sheel (1. Juni 2017)

Offensichtlich gibts mehrere Anbieter 
Sowas machen ist nicht nicht schwer, die Idee auch nicht, und mit der Seitenwerbung Geld verdienen wollen wohl auch mehrere...


----------

